# nesting box sizes



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

What is the best dimensions for a nesting box. i'm building a new loft and i want nesting boxes that are comfortable for my birds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you have a lot of space, then I would say 16" high x 16" deep x 24" length. If not build the nest box with nest front sizes that you can buy commercially. My nest boxes are 12" high x 16" deep x 24" length. The height was not that good on my part because I noticed that birds mating with each others don't feel too comfortable hitting their heads on the ceiling.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

The bigger the better, only if you got plesnty of room for bigger ones...Just make sure there will be something to block the babies from falling, the most important from each nestboxes...


----------

